# New Rapido fitted with Cobra car alarm??



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Next week we are collecting our new 9066df (so looking forward to it). We have received the invoice today and see that we have been charged nearly £400 for a 'security pack' which I am told is a Cobra car alarm which we didn't ask for.
Is this the norm for new Rapidos or is the dealer just pulling a 'fast one'.

Plus anything we should check for on handover.

Any advice welcome

Chris and Graham


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Come on fella you know the answer... IF you didn't agree it... send it back or ask for it to be removed.

As for the blank trade in price, maybe you should have noticed this sooner?
If it's written anywhere else, then I don't see how they can not give you what you agreed.

Dealers... who'd have 'em!

Good luck anyway... nice van!


w


----------



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

I have owned a 9066DF (3 ltre engine) for 18 months and very pleased with it. I also have a Cobra alarm, cost me £300 fitted by dealer. It works well.

Acceptance....I made a list as below, I hope it is of some use to you.


ACCEPTANCE CHECKLIST FPR RAPIDO 9066dF 


WALK AROUND 
Check number plates - Euro 
Exterior scratches, including windows 
Graphics 
Skirt, especially the corners 
Wheels, tyres all 4.5 bar 
N/S front, type and pressure 
O/S front type and pressure 
O/S rear type and pressure 
N/S rear type and pressure 
Spare type and pressure 4.5 bar
Reversing light on correct side 
Mirrors check for damage O/S, N/S 
Windscreen and wipers, check for damage 
Awning and external grills
Open and close external doors

UNDER THE BONNET	
Check levels oil, coolant, brake fluid, steering, wash
List plate details on reverse of this paper
Visual check on rust, leaks, leads, exhaust hangers
Tax disc
Check central locking

OUTSIDE LOCKERS	
Gas - check for 2 bottles and duomatic travel system
Garage - tools, spare, awning handle, pole, grill covers, lead
Underfloor lockers - check for opening
Check toilet cassette
Check all locker hinges and locks
Put gas on and start water heater and fridge

CAB AREA	
Check three blinds, window winder and slider
Check radio/CD quality, booklet and code
Check full computer and cruise control 
Lights/brake lights/indicators
Seats adjustment
Over cab bed mechanism and ladder
Check reversing camera
Alarm system and instruction and codes

INSIDE LOCKERS	
Check all overhead locker hinges and catches
Check all lower locker hinges and catches
Check genral condition of cabinet work/dampness
Under seats - check for battery number 3 

ROOF LIGHTS, ELECTRIC LIGHTS 
Check opening and blinds on all roof lights 
Check operation of all ceiling lamps 
Check operation of all reading lamps 
Check all window catches and windows 
Check all window blinds and curtains 

TOILET/BATHROOM 
Check toilet basin and flush 
Leak from vent/light 
Open and close vent 
Basin taps and runaway 
Toilet area mirror 
Thetford manual 

KITCHEN AREA	
Hob, ignition all three burners
Check hob glass and fridge stack
Oven and grill ignition
Grill pan, roasting dish. cooling of fridge/freezer 
Check for smoke detector, hot water and C/H

SHOWER AREA	
Check shower door slides and catches
Check shower head, slide and pipe
Check grating and drain
Check water flow and leaks

BEDROOM	
Check fill-in panel and cushions
Check bed risers, slats and drawers 
Check wardrobe light 
Check privacy door and catch 

FLOORING AREA 
Check carpets for fit and condition 
Check central locker in floor 
Check table support/fold 
Inspect leather upholstery for faults 
Check condition of 4 seat belts 

TV/SATELLITE DISH 
Manuals 
Operation 
TV/CD type 

TEST DRIVE 
Awning demo	
Satellite demo	
Secondary and primary heating demo	
Air con demo	
Engine noise in cab - open 'hole' both sides see below	
Clutch control and judder	
Brake test static	
Brake test dynamic/hand brake	
Cruise control function	

HANDOVER 
Check numbers/weights on V5 or similar are the same as 
the plate under the bonnet.	
Name and address of leather firm in case of damage	
Full set of keys and remotes	
Handover the cheque for balance, receive invoice/receipt	



Open hole' above refers to a hole I can put my arm up from the underside
of the vehicle into the area hidden by the trim in front of the driver and passenger.
These holes are behind the front wheel arches on the outside of the FIAT part
actually in the part added by Rapido. All FIAT Rapido A class seem to have them. 
I have closed them with foam to keep warm in winter!



I am sending a pm with more infromation. Good luck, rogerandveronica


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see other thread running here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-880687.html#880687

mods note - it can be confusing to have 2 threads running on similar topics. I have closed this so people can reply on the other thread.

Mike

Mods team


----------

